# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  προβλημα με Ps3 και usb

## stelios_a

πηγα το Ps3 για επισκευη lazer και αφου το πειρα τα χειριστιρια τα φορτισα 2 μηνες μετα αφου δεν πολυ επεζα . οταν πηγα να τα φορτισω ανακαλυψα οτι πλεον δεν λειτουργουσαν τα usb. οταν το πηγα εκει μου ειπε οτι δεν φτιαχνονται και επισης οτι αν θελω να του δωσω αυτο και με 100 ευρω να μου δωσει ενα αλλο . και εγω σκευτικα μηπως το εκανε επιτιδες για να μου τσιμπισει το ps3 μιας και ειναι απο τα πρωτα που επεζαν και τα παιχνιδια του ps2. πως μπορω να ελενξω τι εχει κανει ? και πια ειναι η γνωμη σας για το τι εχει κανει . κατι μου λεει οτι θα εχει βγαλει καπια πλεξουδα που ενωνει την κυρια πλακετα με τα usb. τι λετε και εσεις

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν ανοιχτεί για να δείς μέσα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να απαντήσει κάποιος έτσι απλά.

----------


## stelios_a

τι να προσεξω συγκεκριμενα ομως ? αυτο λεω

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας σε τέτοια πράγματα. Μπορεί να συμβαίνει οτιδήποτε, αν δεν έχεις μια πρώτη ματιά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------

